# Mmmmmm... pawpads!



## Nini (May 6, 2007)

Isis would strangle me if she knew I posted such unflattering pictures of her :lol: 


























Also, a glimpse of what Wicket will look like when he gets old and cranky:










(that night I tried to pet his dangling paw and he literally stared me down 8O )

And apparently, Cinderella has fans here too:










(sorry for the blur)


----------



## freshnut (Nov 15, 2007)

Your cats are beautiful, and your pictures are adorable!


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

He looks so funny doing the "Cinderella" pose! I love his old and cranky look!

Isis looks like she's getting ready to blow kisses!


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Isis looks like she's holding her head up with her paw! And those pictures are very flattering...she's adorable.

Wicket! My hunny! He's getting to be a very handsome young man (as opposed to an adorable kitten :lol


----------



## chaoticborders (Nov 27, 2006)

They're both lovely. Look at Wicket's tail! It's so plushy!


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

CAPTIONS:
"Buuuurrrrpppp! Oh, my!"








"Tee-hee-hee-hee!"


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Or: "OMG that smells! Who farted?"


----------



## Nini (May 6, 2007)

HEHEHEHEHEHE - Heidi, I can't say I did not think about captions in the same taste :wink: 

Thanks guys for the compliments, Queen Isis' head is swelling by the minute, I think we can have a second Halloween pretty soon, with her head as carved pumpkin :lol:


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

She looks like she is yawning and covering her mouth when she does it :lol: I like Wicket's furriness


----------



## AddFran (Jul 10, 2004)

She does look like she's covering her nose. Those are so cute!


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

Wow, they're gorgeous. That last picture of Wicket is so cute -- another rock star pose!


----------

